# When and where are the shows this year?



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I wanted to go last year just to see the fish but didn't have time. I'd like to plan ahead this year. Are there any coming up?


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

First one is this weekend in CA


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Can you let me know when they have one in the midwest? I think there was one in in Indiana last year I could possibly get to that one.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

First weekend in May in Anderson


----------

